# White Knuckle "Blasting & Casting"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Fishing Report*

According to Bay Flats Lodge Captain Nathan Beabout "We found this group of fish on one solid wade, and found the slower, actually more we just kinda let the plastics drag the bottom, the more strikes we got." The anglers stated - We really didn't mind the cold weather because you always had a fish on. They were working soft mud with scattered grass beds while punching new penny gulp tipped with 1/8 oz. heads. Both trout and reds were fooled with this lure method.

*How's The Ducks*

Perfect cold north wind is what brings more ducks down to the coast, and that's the weather we've experienced over the past week. Pintails, Redheads and a widgeon or teal have been the norm for the majority of our shooters.

*Welcome on board Captain Stephen Boriskie *

A graduate of the University of Houston with an Accounting degree, he spent a bit of time in Galveston with a large insurance company, and then held program manager position with the State for five years before beginning a 20-year career in sales with an Austin advertising specialty business. Born in 1964 in Pasadena Texas and Raised on the Texas Coast, Captain Boriskie spent many days as a kid walking the North Jetties in Galveston poking around for trout, flounder and redfish, later with a boat he fished and duck hunted the Galveston Bay complex down to South Padre and realized a passion for clear shallow water and Coastal Bend waterfowling. The time had come to get that Captain's License that had always been in the back of his mind and that friends and clients had always encouraged him to get. Throughout his life Captain Boriskie has hosted hunting and fishing trips for friends, clients and Coastal Conservation Association trip buyers all the while feeling fortunate to teach and learn from the novice to the professional-wing shooters and anglers. His specialty is sight casting the shallows on a tower aboard his 21′ Dargel for those golden Redfish, silver Black Drum and Speckled Trout! This is a passion you will experience when you are out on the water with him. His motto (and all of his boat names) has always been one-more-cast and you may find that you too will be saying the same thing, just One More Cast!

*The Cast of Guides Road Trip*

My wife Deb and I plus Captain's Jason, Harold, and Nathan plus their wives just returned from our 1st Annual White Knuckle Ski Trip in Steamboat. I'm sure after the word gets out, the trip will grow in numbers of guides and wives next year. It was the perfect way to spend Christmas and New Years Eve.

White Knuckle Ski Trip Click Video





*Testimonials*

Jan 04, 2013 by Phillip Mccammon
What started as a weekend duck hunt for the guys, has now turned into a yearly multiple generation outing.The anticipation of this hunt starts around July. The special care taken by all the staff to ensure our successful hunt and comfort at the lodge is unmatched in this industry. These people make you part of their family. I am so greatful to have just stumbled upon the lodge. Chris doesn't run a company, he helps you generate memories. Thank you to all at Bay Flats lodge.

Jan 01, 2013 by Cameron Anderson
Good morning. My name is Cameron Anderson and I was with the Brian Watson group last week. I wanted to let you know the entire trip from start to finish was great and action packed. The food was amazing and there were more ducks than we could have shot in 10 trips. Our guide Nathan was awesome and extremely knowledgable. We knew we had the right guy when he got call after call of others asking him where to go and how to get in and out. He put in situations where we couldn't help but have a successful hunt. Thank you and the entire staff for the hard work that has to go into turning that kind of operation around on a daily basis.

Dec 23, 2012 by Daniel C. Goodwin
Dear Chris and all the staff at Bay Flats Lodge, Thanks so much for the great time hunting and fishing and a special thanks to Nick Dahlman our guide. Nick worked so hard to put us on the birds and the fish, and was a great guy to be around to boot. When we book our next trip we want to be sure to get paired up with Nick again! - Together your team offers up a true first class experience of great food, lodging, hunting, fishing and friendship. All of your staff is so friendly and accomidating. My son Ben and I really had great time. Ben is new to hunting and fishing and I really appreciate how we were taken care of from the moment we pulled in. Thanks Chris and team for the great time together over the past few days. We really appreciate your attention to detail and all the little things that made our trip and time together so special. - Merry Christmas from the Goodwin's.

www.BayFlatsLodge.com
1-888-677-4868
www.GunDogBaits.com


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Meet Our Newest Captain*

First photo is Captain Stephen Boriskie


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*more pics*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*A few from the trip*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Few more*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*In between storms*

Captain Rick found excellent action with Mark R. party. He was in around 4:45 pm, and it paid off.

Duck Hunting Video


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Redhead Paradise - Outdoor Life Magazine*

There's never a dull moment hosting a media event, and the Benelli, Federal outdoor writers event was fun and entertaining as usual. Below is a cool blog video by Outdoor Life Magazine. I hope you enjoy it.

Click here

http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/hunting/2013/01/redhead-paradise-duck-hunting-texas-coast


----------

